# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Sewbots, lightweight, four axis robot used in fabric handling, pick & place operations and direct sewing, SoftWear Automation Inc., Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SoftWear Automation Inc.

Home page - softwearautomation.com/products/?tab=56

----------


## Airicist

Softwear Automation 2018

Published on Apr 16, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will Four-Axis Robotic Seamstresses Replace Human Workers?"

by Meghan Brown
October 27, 2015

----------

